# Celery Wine



## dfwwino (Sep 5, 2006)

I think we need a new category for vegetable wines. I had a bunch of celery that was going to rot when I left for an out of town trip. Therefore,I juiced it using my Omega juicer and used CJJ Berry's recipe for Celery Wine from First Steps in Winemaking. However, I used Turbinado sugar rather than Demerera sugar to add color to the wine. I racked it tonight from the primary to the secondary with a specific gravityleft of 1.020. I had a sip and I actually kinda, sorta liked it, though the residual sugar may be hiding a future surprise. It had the nose ofcelery and a sweet green vegetable taste. If I do it again, I think I'll use table sugar to keep the color green rather than golden. I find the color and taste donot match. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2006)

Your a brave man dfwwino.


----------



## dfwwino (Jul 21, 2007)

I thought I'd update this post. I bottled the celery wine this evening. The Omega Juicer did a very good job juicing the celery. The wine cleared very well, though it could have used some fining. The celery hasa bit of a bitter taste, so I sweetened with 2 oz. wine conditioner. I bottled five bottles and it is drinkable. I will let you know how it ages.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 22, 2007)

Think it would make a good cooking wine too df?


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 30, 2007)

With an hour or two left at Winestock, I sheepishly pulled out this wine and poureda few participants samples. To my surprise, I actually got some positive feedback, though I still think someof you must have been abundantly kind or drunk.




I made the celery wine by juicing one full bunch ofcelery and adding 2.25 pds of turbinado sugar and water to obtain one gallon. I back sweetened with 2 oz. of wine conditioner, though a bit more sugar might help.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2007)

I liked it and am glad I tried it! Offering it as Mystery Wine was a chance though. I know I'd had enough to drink that I wasn't too scared to try something offered as a mystery wine. I don't think it needed to be any sweeter. It was good enough that I think I'm going to try to make a batch.


----------



## patrick1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ialso tried the wine and thought it was very good andI know your going to post the recipe for all to try


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 13, 2007)

I tried the wine also and thought it was wonderful. I got the impression you were surprised by the response you got there. I won't mind trying the recipe also. That has to be one very inexpensive wine to make.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess I was timid pouring the wine because celery is not a wine I would expect to be drinkable. It does leave a bit of a bitter aftertaste, but so does celery when I eat it. I asked others to first drink it without knowing what it was because my wife seemed to form an opinion that it would not be good when I told her to try some celery wine. I wanted tasting feedback without bias from preconceptions about celery.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 19, 2007)

I started a gallon batch of celery wine tonight. I used the recipe in CJJ Berry's book. It has a lovely green tint to it.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you have been inspired to start your own batch. I used the CJJ Berry recipe, but also used Turbinado sugar, which gave it a golden/brown tint. When I do this next, I will use table sugar to get a greenish tint. I want a taste at next year's Winestock! Heck, I have the winemaking bug this weekend. Maybe I'll get some fresh celery tomorrow and put my travel fermenter to work. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 20, 2007)

The yeasties have started their work!


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 24, 2007)

Not familiar with the book you mentioned for the Celery recipe. Would you be willing to share full name of book and authur. Wouldn't mind the recipe your speaking of either if you are willing to divulge it. I'm so demanding!!! LOL


----------



## Ieatrice4dinner (Oct 24, 2007)

i wonder how it would taste if you blended a small amount of celery wine with an old world wine


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 23, 2007)

I racked the celery wine today and it really has a celery taste to it. But it's still quite young. (Yes Waldo, I tasted that young wine.) 
The book that DFW used is C.J.J. Berry's First Steps in Winemaking. It's been around forever. http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=7315 George carries it.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 25, 2007)

That was my first book I read on winemaking..I have loaned it out so many time to so many people I lost track of who had it and it has not been returned.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello DFWWINO (Robert),




I want to start a celery wine. How does this compare to your recipe you used to make yours. I know you didn't use sugar to sweeten but I am. Let me know if it looks like I'm missing anything. I was so impressed with yours at Winefest I thought I would try my own. Steam or not steam? Do I need acid blend? Thanks for your help in advance.






3 Gal Batch


12 # Celery


3 gal water
1 packet dry yeast


3 tsp yeast nutrient


1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme


3/8 tsp Metabisulfite


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Nov 27, 2007)

Oops forgot the sugar. I would like to sweeten to a potential alcohol content of 10 - 12%. How ever that much will come to after testing S.G.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 16, 2008)

I also bottled my celery wine yesterday. I think I'll take a bottle or 2 for Thanksgiving tasting. It's all in beer bottles as I know this one won't get to age very long. I think that next time I'll make a 3-gallon batch! I really like this stuff. Mine didn't clear well, still a little foggy, but it tastes good.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 16, 2008)

Does it have a heavy celery taste PWP


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 16, 2008)

PWP:


OH NO! I've created a monster. I guess I'll have to make another batch as well with my three gallon fermenter. Winestock: here comes the attack of the celery wine. 


Actually, I'm glad you like it. It is a unique flavor, especially tasty with grilled chicken.


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 16, 2008)

By the way, I also had trouble getting this wine to clear. I just tried my Buon Vino Minijet last night. I'm sure it will clear the celery wine on the next batch. I ran my 2006 Mead through the filter and it is sparkling.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 17, 2008)

You can certainly tell that it's a celery wine, but I wouldn't call it a heavy taste. Maybe you need to try a bottle of it Waldo...


----------



## Aaronh (Nov 19, 2008)

This sounds really interesting. Does this wine have a per-say fresh taste, damp, watery, earthy?
<DIV id=ms__id37>Im at a stand still on the wine making and i can hear some of my empty carboys moan to be filled. Im thinken of doing some one gallon batches over the winter till i have enough play money for my firstjuice kit,"blueberry pinot noir", in january.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> You can certainly tell that it's a celery wine, but I wouldn't call it a heavy taste. Maybe you need to try a bottle of it Waldo...




I definately would not be opposed to doing so


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2008)

Aaronh said:


> This sounds really interesting. Does this wine have a per-say fresh taste, damp, watery, earthy?
> <DIV id=ms__id37>Im at a stand still on the wine making and i can hear some of my empty carboys moan to be filled. Im thinken of doing some one gallon batches over the winter till i have enough play money for my firstjuice kit,"blueberry pinot noir", in january.


I would say fresh taste, and you can actually taste a bit of the celery. It doesn't disappear, being masked by the alcohol. I think I'll graba bunch of celery from my local grocer and start a 3 gallon batch!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 30, 2009)

I started the celery wine today. Tonight, I pitch the yeast. I'm adding some pectic enzyme this time to help with the fog that hung around last time.


----------



## pierce652 (Mar 2, 2009)

What about a celery and carrot wine? Dont know what the color would turn out like. Or maybe a celery apple.


----------

